# Destin Fishing



## M3 Enterprises (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey all , I work at a Marina in Destin and it's the only place I've got an opportunity to fish lately. Just started seeing the reds lightly around the docks. But no bites. Don't have access to live baits. Wouldn't hurt to catch a flounder or two every once in a while either. Any suggestions on what I can use for either ? Or where else I can fish , not having a boat and all. LOL. Last season , I did really well with spoons for the reds but that has filtered off latly. HELP ?


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

gulp shrimp!


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

> *M3 Enterprises (3/24/2009)*Hey all , I work at a Marina in Destin and it's the only place I've got an opportunity to fish lately. Just started seeing the reds lightly around the docks. But no bites. Don't have access to live baits. Wouldn't hurt to catch a flounder or two every once in a while either. Any suggestions on what I can use for either ? Or where else I can fish , not having a boat and all. LOL. Last season , I did really well with spoons for the reds but that has filtered off latly. HELP ?


Get a sabiki rig and a bucket one quarter filled with water. Tip the little flies with tiny bits ofshrimp - you can get a few from the supermarket. You can catch several pinfish on the sabikis in just a few minutes. They make excellent redfish bait!


----------



## Flounder-Fever14 (Jan 7, 2009)

I fish in the harbor alot and ive had real good luck with just gig heads and Bass Assasin grubs.

good luck to ya


----------



## BayShark (Oct 30, 2008)

white/new molt/new penny GULP shrimp


----------

